# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Billiges Fell für Freerideski

## noox

Bin beim Überlegen, ob ich mir für meinen Katana eine billiges Fell zulegen soll. Geht nur darum irgendwo mal kurz noch a halbe Stunde raufzugehen. Für Touren hätte ich noch den Mantra mit einem besseres Fell. 

Würde für meinen Zweck sowas reichen:
cgi.ebay.de/Sonderedition-Zus...item414c790250

Oder ist das kompletter Dreck? Würd's echt nur das eine oder andere Mal pro Winter für kurze Aufstiege benötigen und möchte keine 130 Euro für ein Fell auslegen.

----------


## noox

War fast a bissl voreilig. Hab grad eine Diskussion dazu gefunden: www.gipfeltreffen.at/showthread.php?t=21955 

Ich nehme mal an, dass das für meine Zwecke leicht reicht!

----------


## Rüdiger

Ich hab mir das ebay Mohair - Fell um ca 65 Euro gekauft (190cm x 130mm)

Erfüllt seinen Zweck. Der Kleber is net besonders gut, aber reicht allemal. Dazu ist es nicht allzu schwer.

Und es fusselt bei da ersten Tour ziemlich. I glaub dass da an da Schnittkante a paar Haare abgegeangen sind. Und es hat a "Eingehzeit" benötigt, da es bei da ersten Tour ganz schlecht gerutscht ist. Jetzt passts. Als Hinweis steht dabei, dass man mit einem Lötkolben die Schnittkante versiegeln sollte. Werd ich glaub ich noch nachholen.

Preis/Leisung passt find ich!

Hab mir dazu die ganz breiten Spitzenspanner genommen. Passen super auf die fetten Freerideski Schaufeln. 

Tu es!!

----------


## georg

1.) Also Kleber ist an sich kein grobes Problem, weil du jederzeit den Kleber erneuern kannst bzw solltest.
2.) Wichtig ist, dass du dir überlegst ob du dir bei deinen Skiern nicht besser die Spannhaken hinten nimmst - würde ich immer machen wenn ich keinen dezitierten Twintip fahr. Also auch beim Head Monster der hinten leicht aufgebogen ist nehme ich hinten die Endhaken, denn dann kannst du das Fell mit dem Gummiteil leicht spannen und es hält und gleitet besser. Das heißt auch, dass du dir hinten dann für die Spannhaken eine ca 3mm tiefen Ausschnitt feilen mußt.
3.) Schnittkanten versiegeln. Auch bei den sündteuren Colltex Zuschneidefellen franst die Schnittkante etwas aus.
4.) Die billigen Felle sind derzeit besser als die teuren, weil die teuren Felle alle statt der klassischen Gummibefestigung auf der Schaufel und fixem Endhaken am Skiende die beschissene, bescheuerte, absolut dämliche und unbrauchbare Camlock - oder wie immer der Hersteller diesen Schei$$ gerade nennt - Befestigung haben.  :Mad: 

Kaufen. Evtl. Kanten versiegeln und dann halt etwas früher den Kleber erneuern und froh sein 50% weniger für ein besseres Produkt gezahlt zu haben.

edit: Die Versandkosten sind etwas unverschämt.

nochn edit: Wenn das Fell schlecht rutscht, dann entweder eingehen oder wenn das nix bringt wachseln. Kein Schei$$, Felle kann man auch wachseln, hilft gegen Anstollen und bei billigen Fellen gehts dann leichter (hält aber auch bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen dann etwas schlechter). Natürlich nur in Strichrichtung wachseln, nicht gegen den Strich.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Geht nur darum irgendwo mal kurz noch a halbe Stunde raufzugehen.


Dafür wär eigentlich das Blackdiamond Glidelite Mohair Mix Kicker interessant. Hast dann nur unter der Mitte vom Ski das Fell und geht beim Katana auch ned bis zur Kante (gibts nur bis 80 mm) aber zum mal kurz wo hochlatschen ideal. Brauchst ned mal an Rucksack, die kannst in a größere Hosentasche stecken zum Abfahren.

blackdiamondequipment.com/de-...air-mix-kicker

----------


## georg

> Blackdiamond Glidelite Mohair Mix Kicker


 Geiler Name. Ich liebe Marketingabteilungen.  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyrolens

Colltex, Colltex, Colltex! Verwwende jetzt die Standard Variante (100% Mohair, hinten Haken, vorne old shool Gummispanner) seit 6 Jahren und das ohne Probleme. Haften gut, gleiten gut, stollen nicht an. Hab nur einmal den Kleber erneuert und das Fell gewachst.  
Allerdings kosten die heute sicher fast das doppelte...   
Gruß, 
Thomas

----------


## georg

Colltex bekommst du aber nur noch mit dem Schei$$dreck Camlock.. und wenn es wirklich arg wird, dann stollen alle Felle an, egal ob BlackDiamond, Colltex, gewachst oder was auch immer. Also CollTex ist wegen der bescheuerten Befestigung für mich gestorben.

----------


## Tyrolens

Goerg, sie haben schon noch einige Größen mit klassischem System.


www.kochalpin.at/marken/collt...haftfelle.html

----------


## georg

??? Also auf der colltex Seite und von Händlern hab ich nur die Auskunft, dass es die interessanten Freeridebreiten (also ab 76mm) nur mit Camlock gibt.  :Confused:  Schön zu sehen, da wird die Fellauswahl wieder größer. Glaub echt keinem Händler.

----------


## Tyrolens

Leider rückt die Fa. Colltex mit keinen Maßen raus, aber ich weiß, dass es zumindest das Fell mit 110-84-100 mm noch als Classik gibt. Also noch richtig mit Endhaken und Gummispanner. Das einzig brauchbare System. Bemerkenswert finde ich, dass die oftmals überhaupt auf ein Spannsystem verzichten. Klebefell...

----------


## georg

Reine Klebedinger sind unbrauchbar - im Frühjahr bleiben dann Nadeln hängen, das Fell ist durchfeuchtet der Kleber geht auf.. da freu ich mich schon auf das mein deppates Camlockdings wo nach spätesten 30min das Camlockdings sich immer verabschiedet. Ich glaub bis zum April brauch ich ein neues Fell oder ich muß meines umbauen.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Reine Klebedinger sind unbrauchbar


find i ned
wenn ma nur a Fell braucht um vom Lift noch a Stückal weiter nauf zu latschen und keine richtigen Touren geht is des sch***egal.

----------


## georg

Stimmt. Darfst auch mal recht haben.  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

Umbauen geht ja recht einfach. Bei Colltex kann man sich Spanner und Haken als Ersatzteile kaufen.

----------


## georg

Nachdem bei meiner letzten Tour mein colltex Camlock Scheissdreck mehrmals den Ski verlassen hat, habe ich mir probeweise auch mal das Fell bestellt.
edit: Ist anscheinend aus Österreich: www.tour-expert.at Mal sehen. Schlechter als der colltex camlock Mist kann das auch nicht sein.
In dem Gipfeltreffen Forum zerreißen die sich permanent, das ist echt nimmer schön.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noox

Die Diskussionen im Forum habe ich auch gelesen.

Die Typen von Tour-Experts sind übrigens eher langsam beim E-Mail-Beantworten (z.B. nach eBay-Verkauf). Außerdem versenden sie nur einmal pro Woche (Dirt Merchant hat angerufen und ihm ist das gesagt worden.) Letzten  Mittwoch ist ihnen dann irgendwas ausgegangen. Schaut so aus, als ob sie noch immer net da sind, obwohl ich vor 13. Tagen bestellt habe.

----------


## maxthedude

das von tour-expert kann ich auch bestätigen und warte auch schon seit über einer woche auf eine antwort.

----------


## DH-Rooky

jetz wissts warums so billig is  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Ich kann das nicht bestätigen. Ich hab innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden meine Antworten gehabt. Zumindest ist mir das so flott vorgekommen. Habs aber auch während der Geschäftszeiten gemailt.. Habs heute überwiesen, dann kann ich ja hoffentlich bald bereichten wie lange es gedauert hat.  :Smile: 



> Die Diskussionen im Forum habe ich auch gelesen.


 In dem Forum bin ich nur noch registriert, damit ich ab und zu ein Datenblatt, Tourbeschreibung oder sontiges runterladen kann. Was dort von teilweise sehr boshaften Shoplobbyisten betrieben wird ist echt nimmer schön. Das braucht hier keiner probieren.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maxthedude

also irgendwie find ich mehr kein tour-expert.at angebot auf ebay. 
bzw. hab ich noch immer keine antwort auf meine frage erhalten von tour-expert.

hab mir jetzt mal die cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=200437778838 felle hier bestellt .. bin mal gespannt - hab irgendeinen testbericht gesehen wo die gleich mit den black diamont abschneiden.

----------


## noox

Hab gestern bei tour-expert.at angerufen, nachdem ich ja vor 3 Wochen bestellt habe. Angeblich ist die Ware irrtümlich nach Frankreich gekommen und erst seit gestern wieder in Österreich. Mal gespannt, ob wir unsere diese Woche noch bekommen.

----------


## maxthedude

hab die felle die woche erhalten - einziges manko ist das mir der spitzenspanner fürn katana bissl eng vorkommt - aber ansonsten alles ok. erster richtiger test steht noch bevor ..

----------


## georg

Hab die Felle auch erhalten hat ziemlich gedauert. Spitzenspanner hat innen ca. 98mm. Mag für den Katana eng sein, für den Head Monster 78 ziemlich gut passen für den Head Alpinist etwas zu breit sein.. Naja, mal sehen Drahtbügel zusammenschweißen ist das geringste Problem.   :Wink:  Das Wochenende schaut vom Wetter her nicht gut aus, aber vielleicht geht sich ein Test aus.

----------


## noox

Also unsere von tour-expert.at sind noch immer nicht da. Die E-Mail vom eBay-Verkäufer ist voll. Bei der anderen antworten sie nicht. Letze Woche habe ich jemanden erreicht, da haben sie gesagt, dass sie das Material jetzt haben... mal schauen, wie lange es noch dauert. 

Ich glaub das wird meine erste nicht-positive ebay-Bewertung. Bald 1 Monat Lieferzeit und keine oder mehrere Tage verspätete E-Mail-Antworten.

Wir sollten aber 12cm Spitzenspanner bekommen.

----------


## georg

> Wir sollten aber 12cm Spitzenspanner bekommen.


  :EEK!:  Also für den Head Monster 78 ist der mitgelieferte 98mm Spanner zu breit. Ich bräuchte einen mit 75mm innen sonst ist das Fell zu weit unten und der Gummi kann im Schnee schleifen, so werden die Dinger schnell kaputt.

----------


## noox

Schauen wir mal. Der Typ hat für 141er Schaufel die 12cm empfohlen...

Hast übrigens Glück gehabt, dass du deine Felle nach 20 Tagen bekomme hast. Die ebay-Verkäuferin hat mittlerweilen 4 negative Bewertungen die letzten Tage bekommen. Ich warte seit 26. Jänner, wobei wir am 1. Februar noch was nachbestellt (und bezahlt) haben. 

Die E-Mail-Box von der ist leer. Hab aber per Telefon den Typen von tour-expert.at erreicht. Der sollte sich jetzt darum kümmern.

----------


## georg

> Schauen wir mal. Der Typ hat für 141er Schaufel die 12cm empfohlen...


 Hm.. meiner hat 125mm bei der Schaufel und die 98er sind mir zu breit. Also ich hätte dir eher so um die 100mm empfohlen. Aber ich hab auch den Gummispanner gerne sehr weit oben, damit er einerseits nicht so schnell hin wird, Wurzeln und Steine mag der Gummi nicht so auf Dauer, andererseits ist der Spanner dann mit dicken Handschuhen einfacher zu Greifen. In den Sportgeschäften sind die Spanner sehr weit unten weils schicker aussieht und dann braucht man auch breitere Bügel. Deswegen habe die Sportgeschäfte die Camlockdinger wohl auch so gerne die Schaufeln schaun einfach besser aus.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Twisted: 

edit: Aber das hängt auch davon ab wie die Schaufel geformt ist. Manche Ski sind vorne extrem "abgeschnitten" so dass Spannbügrel nicht weit raufrutschen können.




> Hast übrigens Glück gehabt, dass du deine Felle nach 20 Tagen bekomme hast.


 Scheint so. Echt miese Sache. Aber wegen 20 Tagen vergebe ich keine schlechte Bewertung. Warte auf zwei Bestellungen bei zwei verschiedenen renommierten Sportgeschäften nun auch schon über 15 Tage.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noox

Ja, ich dachte auch zuerst, dass 100mm besser ist. Aber egal. Und wegen dem Gummi mach ich mir keine sorgen. Ich glaube der wird zuerst als Altersgründen steinhart, bevor der wegen Wurzeln und Steinen reißt  :Wink: 

Die ebay-Verkäuferin dürfte übrigens ihre Mailbox seit Wochen nimmer angeschaut habe. Am Montag habe ich eine Mail wegen Mailbox-Überfüllung wieder zurückbekommen! So geht's halt nicht! Und der andere hat ja nix gesagt, dass sie krank oder so wäre.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Mach dir nix draus, meine Felle waren ned billig und lang dauert hats trotzdem  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Gut ich habs vorher gewusst wie lang i warten muß  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Testbericht von der Montage: Hm..  Einfach zu schneiden, das Ausfransen ist normal. Die Nieten für die Endhaken sind genau abgezählt, also da wären schon 2 mehr drinnen gewesen.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Normalweise wird das Fell beim Endhaken verstärkt, das kann man hier natürlich nicht von Haus aus machen, daher klebe ich ein Gewebeband mit 2K Kleber zwischen Endhaken und Fell und niete und klebe den Endhaken. Der Kleber hält nich wirklich auf sich selbst.. mal sehen, das ist etwas weniger als normal.

Also bis auf den nicht so toll auf sich selbst klebenden Kleber und den genau abgezählten Nieten ist es total Standard. Aber den ersten Punkt würde ich mal abwarten, bei vielen Fellen hält der Kleber auf sich selbst erst nach ein paar Stunden oder Tage richtig fest.

----------


## noox

Mein Testbereicht: Heute dreimal angerufen und niemanden erreicht. Donnerstag wurde mir versprochen, dass ich von ihnen höre. Das mit eBay macht die Cousine von den Tourexpert-Typen. Die Mailbox von der Cousine ist voll. Per eBay-Nachricht meldet sie sich nicht. E-Mail an die Kontaktadresse von tour-expert.at brachte auch keine Antwort.  Sauverein, die von tour-expert.at ...

----------


## georg

Jo, das ist echt nicht fein. Ach ja, das wichtigste hab ich vergessen: Der Spitzenspanner schaut nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus. Ich hab ihn gegen einen alten von mir getauscht, der paßt auch auf den Ski.

Würd ich mir das Ding wieder kaufen? Hm.. nach den Erfahrungen von noox: Nein. Nach meinen Erfahrungen: Nur für extreme Freerider wo man basteln MUSS da kostet das Ding ainfach die Hälfte. Man sollte auch ~11-12 EUR für einen anderen Spitzenspanner einkalkulieren.

Am Wochenende hoff ich auf einen ausführlichen Praxistest. Die anderen Ski mit den Colltexdreck gehen auch mit. Man weiß ja nie...

----------


## noox

Also ich hab jetzt Felle bekommen. 

1 Paar, statt den bestellten und bezahlten 2 Paar. Zugegebenermaßen wurden die auf 2x bestellt und bezahlt, aber das wurde telefonisch ausgemacht und  in den 3 Nachrichten (Mails, eBay), die ich gesendet habe, habe ich jedesmal den genauen Sachverhalt erklärt!

Mitgeschickt wurde ein 10cm Spanner, statt dem im Mail abgesprochenen 12cm Spammer. Wobei laut Georg eh der 10cm besser ist.  Werd's gleich mal testen.

Georg, du hast was von Nieten geschrieben? Bei mir sind keine Nieten dabei. 

Aber in der Berschreibung steht auch nix von Nieten. Da steht nur, dass man es zusammenkleben soll.

----------


## georg

Ich lass mir immer Enhaken mit Nieten mitschicken. Das kostet entweder nix wie bei tour-expert oder 3,- bei colltex. Weil ich die Endhaken viel einfacher und sicherer finde als die doppelten Spitzenhaken.
Nachteil: Man muß kleben und nieten und in die Ski die Nut für den Haken feilen.

----------


## noox

Ok, danke!

----------


## maxthedude

ich hab noch a bissl a blöde frage zur wartung/aufbewahrung von den fellen (wollt jetzt keinen eigenen thread dafür aufmachen) nach dem aufstieg - wie leg ich di felle da am besten zusammen? klebefläche/klebefläche und quasi zusammenpicken? weil di gehen extrem schwer wieder auseinander .. daheim dann klebefläche/folie/klebefläche und aufhängen oder?

----------


## georg

Also die empfohlene Aufbewahrungsart ist das Fell auf die mitgelieferte Trägerfolie zu kleben und gerade aufzuhängen.

Seit ich auf Tour gehe mache ich das so wie alle anderen: Fell zusammenlegen und Klebefläche auf Klebefläche picken. Dann in die Felltasche hinein und daheim dann ohne es auseinanderzugeben aufhängen, trocknen lassen und dann wieder in die Tasche hinein.

Was kann da passieren? Es arbeitet sich dort wo es oft zusammengelegt wird eine Falte hinein. Das kann man kaum vermeiden, außer man hält sich wirklich strikt an die Herstellervorgaben aber wer schon mal oben am Berg bei Wind versucht hat das Trägerpapier auf das Fell aufzubringen der wird das wohl kaum ein zweites Mal probieren. Über den Sommer ist es aber durchaus ratsam das so zu machen und die Felle dann gerade aufzuhängen so dass sich eventuell Falten über den Sommer wieder ausziehen.

Aber ich mach das nie. Meine Felle schaun aber auch entsprechend aus.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Was man auf keinen Fall machen darf ist, die Klebefläche längere Zeit an der Luft lassen, denn dann trocknet der Kleber weg.

----------


## georg

Testbericht tour expert Felle:

Positiv

-) gute Steigeigenschaften: 30-33° Neigung bei -15°C um 7 Uhr in der Früh und teilweise schattiger Hang ist eine Ansage.
-) sehr dünn, daher kann man das Fell breiter schneiden (ich hab 1-2mm schmäler als die Ski geschnitten) und trotzdem die Kanten gut nützen was bei Querungen mehr Grip gibt
-) leicht was wohl nur für Freaks interessant ist
-) Kleber: Hält nicht gut auf sich selbst was gut zum zusammenlegen bzw auseinanderziehen ist, aber hält am Ski. Ob der Punkt bei + bleibt weiß ich noch nicht, eventuell ist der Kleber doch zu leicht. Derzeit halten die Felle besser als die colltex Camlock, aber das heißt nicht viel. Siehe Bemerkungen
-) Preis

Negativ

-) Kundenservice, siehe noox. Bei mir wurden die Felle nach ca 21 Tagen geliefert, auf emails manchmal innerhalb von Stunden, sonst 2-3 Tagen geantwortet.
-) Gleitfähigkeit: Deutlich schlechter als colltex 100% Mohair
-) Kleber: Er hält zwar, aber wirkt wenig vertrauenserweckend. Siehe Bemerkungen

Bemerkungen:

-) Das Ausfransen habe ich nicht beobachtet. Ich hab aber auch mit einer neuen Messerklinge geschnitten was wichtig ist für einen glatten Schnitt und dann mit einem Lötkolben "versiegelt" wobei ich das eher für eine Alibiaktion halte.
-) Der Kleber hält derzeit noch am Ski, sogar recht gut wirkt aber wenig vertrauenserweckend. Mal sehen ob ich die Nerven habe den Kleber im Originalzustand zu belassen und zu sehen ob es funktioniert oder ob ich doch nachklebe. Nachdem meine nächsten Touren auf 3000+ führen werde ich wohl vorsorglich Kleber drauf tun.  :Stick Out Tongue:  So wären die Felle aber supi, weil sie sehr leicht auseinandergehen. Die Laschen befestigt man sicher, indem man die Ski mit montierten Fellen gegeneinanderspannt und unter dem Haken wo das Fell umgeschlagen ist einen dicken Filzstift einklemmt und über Nacht stehen läßt. So wird die Verklebung gut verpreßt und geht nicht auf.

Fazit: an sich sehr gute Ansätze. Sehr dünn, leicht, gute Steigeigenschaften. Aber das drumherum paßt nicht. Teilweise keine Lieferung, kaum Service, die Klebergeschichte ist noch nicht entschieden. Für Gelegenheitstouren sicher supi, für Gewichtsfanatiker ein Traum für Hardcoretouren wo Haltbarkeit am Ski und Gleitfähigkeit wichtig sind wirds schon eng.

Absolut nicht zu empfehlen sind die Dinger weil man Nerven braucht bis man sie endlich hat.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wachst du die Dinger?
Bin heute das erste Mal mit meinen neuen BD Fellen gegangen und gleiten tun sie nicht so super. Meine sind aber auch 100% Nylon.

----------


## georg

Nö. Hab nur einmal Fell gewachst weil nach 10 Schritten 10kg Schnee drauf waren. Aber hat damals nix genutzt. Fürs Gleiten hab ichs noch nie probiert. Ist mir auch wurscht. Halten solln sie.

----------


## noox

Hab gestern ein Mail von der eBay-Frau von denen bekommen. Ihr Internet war kaputt. Und E-Mails beantwortet normalerweise sowieso ihr Onkel...

----------


## georg

:Lol:  Armer noox. Ziemlich professionelles Unternehmen.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Schade drum, die könnten damit direkt was verdienen wenn das nicht so dilettantisch geführt würde.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Armer noox

 na selber Schuld, der verdient ja genug um sich a teures Fell im Laden zu kaufen  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

asso?

So richtig eingefahren beim Online-Kauf bin ich bis jetzt eh noch net. Dafür habe ich mir schon eine Menge Kohle und eventuell auch Zeit gespart.

----------


## noox

Jetzt bin ich erstmals beim Senior durchgekommen: Der war richtig nett und dem war das alles viel zu blöd. Auch der erste der sich mal meine Nummer aufgeschrieben hat... Mal schauen, was jetzt rauskommt.

----------


## noox

Kann man Felle auch auf's Radl montieren? Weil für die Ski werd' ich's glaub ich nimmer brauchen.

Vor 2 Wochen bekomme ich ein Mail von der Tante, die das mit dem eBay-Verkauf macht: Sollten raus sein, aber sicherheitshalber soll ich beim Onkel anrufen. 

Ruf beim Onkel an (Anfang letzter Woche). War ihm viel zu blöd. Er kümmert sich darum und meldet sich innerhalb von 2 Tagen. 2 Tage nix gehört. Am zweiten Tag ruf ich an: "Bin auf einen Kurs, kann mich erst Montag darum kümmern." Bis jetzt kein Fell gekommen. Gestern und heute erreiche ich wieder keinen...

----------


## DH-Rooky

ich würd ihnen nachert eine Dankeschön-Karte schicken mir am Foto von dir mit Tourenski auf grüner Wiese  :Big Grin: 
echt bled sowas

----------


## noox

Nächste Episode ... ich hoffe, jetzt wendet sich das Blatt.

Letzte Woche nicht erreicht. Mehr oder weniger böses Mail gesendet. Heute erreicht: Am Freitag wird er das Geld für das 2. Fell zurücküberweisen und im Herbst darf ich mich melden und bekomme ein Gratis-Fell. Zur Zeit hat die Maschine irgendwas.

Ich hoffe, das klappt. Das mit dem Gratisfell ist ein schönes Entgegenkommen, aber an der Kommunikation müssen sie einfach arbeiten.

----------


## noox

Ich sollte ja lachen, wenn's  net eigentlich zum weinen wär:

Nachdem ich das Geld am 31. März noch immer nicht hatte (am 23. wurde mir gesagt, es wird zurücküberwiesen), habe ich ein Mail geschickt.

Heute habe ich eine Antwort vom Junior bekommen. 

Geld wird er heute überweisen. Super!

Gratis-Fell gibt's aber keines, weil er findet das mit dem Zurücküberweisen schon großzügig. Entweder der erlaubt sich wirklich so eine Frechheit, oder er hat sich wieder nur die Hälfte angeschaut - wobei er aber schreibt, dass das mit der Überweisung länger gedauert hat, weil er das genauer prüfen musste.

Zugegebener Maßen habe ich das Geld ja an seine Cousine (die mit dem eBay) überwiesen. Von der hat er das Geld jetzt bekommen. Kompliziert...

----------


## DH-Rooky

Jo eh großzügig, daß du das Geld zurück bekommst, für das du keine Ware erhalten hast  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maxthedude

also irgendwie bin ich froh das ich aus deutschland bestellt hab. is echt a ziemlich zache gschicht mit denen so wies ausschaut

----------


## georg

Die spinnen die Typen.   :Smash:  Deren Fell hat jetzt im Übrigen mehrere Touren zwischen 1500 und 3500m hinter sich.
- Kleber hält (ohne erneuern)
- Fell gleitet deutlich besser

Alles in allem gleichauf mit colltex. Ist aber unerheblich so wie die sich aufführen. Echt schade um die Firma.

----------


## noox

Ich hab das Geld wieder. > 2,5 Monate...

----------


## georg

Na gratuliere. Im übrigen kann ich jetzt nach >20 Touren im Schnee, Gletschereis und Fels sagen, dass die Qualität der Felle sehr gut ist. Auf jeden Fall gleichauf mit anderen Markenprodukten teilweise sogar besser und sehr leicht. Nur das tolle Zebramuster ist unter der Bindung schon weggeschliffen aber weiß gefällt mir das Ding eh besser.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Gut zu wissen! Bin ja gespannt, ob dann im Herbst noch jemand was vom Gratis-Fell weiß...

----------


## georg

CollTex Mohair mit Gummispanner und Haken 165cm lang und 66mm breit: 430gr
Tour Expert Mohair Mix mit Gummispanner und Haken 165cm lang und 70mm breit: 390gr

Die breiteren tour expert sind den colltex also um satte 40 Gramm überlegen. Die Waage kennt keine Gnade!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Zumindest keinen Blödsinn gekauft.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> CollTex Mohair mit Gummispanner und Haken 165cm lang und 66mm breit: 430gr
> Tour Expert Mohair Mix mit Gummispanner und Haken 165cm lang und 70mm breit: 390gr
> 
> Die breiteren tour expert sind den colltex also um satte 40 Gramm überlegen. Die Waage kennt keine Gnade!


Wenn du noch wo 10g sparst kannst schon wieder a halbe Tafel Schoki mehr mit rauf nehmen, da Wahnsinn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

Klar, der Schokivorrat hat natürlich oberste Priorität.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Zap

Entweder die haben die neuen Felle noch nicht im Shop, oder Tour Sport gibt es nicht mehr. 

Wollte mir heuer auch die Felle versuchen zu kaufen, aber weder in ebay, noch auf der website gibts Felle von Tour Sport.
Mit dem schlechten Service hat die Bewertungsseite auf ebay eine ziemliche Rotverschiebung erfahren...

----------


## georg

Es ist zwar mittlerweile egal, weil es die Firma anscheinend nicht mehr gibt ??? bzw die eh nicht liefern  :Devil: , aber hier ein mittlerweile Langzeiterfahrungsbericht:

Ich habe derzeit 2 Paar Tourenski im Haupteinsatz:
1.) Head Monster 78 mit colltex Fellen die hauptsächlich im Mittelgebirge eingesetzt werden und
2.) Head Alpinist mit tour-expert Fellen die bei Hochtouren am Gletschereis, Schnee, Harsch, Felsen,.. zum Einsatz kommen.

Die Alpinist haben schon mehr Touren drauf als die Monster, die colltex Felle weisen deutliche Verschleißspuren auf, während die tour-expert außer den Farbverlust und Ausfransungen auf den Schnittkanten kaum Verschleiß aufweisen obwohl der Einsatz deutlich härter ist.

Ich hab auch in der letzten Zeit von einigen Leuten die pro Woche 1-2 Touren gehen gehört, dass die colltex Felle vorzeitig verschleißen, teilweise nach 2 Saisonen schon Glatzen haben. Ich rate daher von colltex derzeit eher ab. Die scheinen sich entweder auf ihren Lorbeeren auszuruhen oder irgendein Problem zu haben (oder vor ca. 2 Jahren Probleme gehabt haben - kann auch sein. Schwierig zu beurteilen bei Langzeitverschleiß).

----------


## noox

Als das letzte Mal jemand gepostet hat, dass es die Webseite nicht mehr gibt, konnte ich sie noch erreichen. Jetzt ist die Webseite aber tot. Und laut Google Cache sind nur mehr 3 alte seiten drinnen - also dürfte es die doch schon länger nicht mehr geben. 

Aber hier gibt's einen Blog vom 19. Oktober, dass es die schon noch gibt: www.mountain-maniacs.at/2010/...winter-201011/

Ich sollte mal nachfragen, ob ich mein vom Senior versprochenes Gratis-Fell jetzt noch bekomme.

----------


## georg

> Ich sollte mal nachfragen, ob ich mein vom Senior versprochenes Gratis-Fell jetzt noch bekomme.

   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: Sorry, ich hoffe du findest das auch lustig.

----------


## noox

Nein, ich bin jetzt ein Jahr lang beleidigt und red nimma mit dir. Zeit läuft ab jetzt!


 :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Ist das ein Versprechen?  :Devil: 
ich find es üpbrigens interessant, dass das Wort Versprechen" eigentlich auch als "Versprecher" interpretiert werden könnte. Würde mich interessieren wie das entstanden ist. Ist mir gerade aufgefallen..
 :Mr Purple:

----------


## noox

Dem Senior war's halt bei jedem Anruf von blöder, warum ich Wochenlang mein Geld nicht zurückbekommen habe. Und dann hat er gemeint, ich soll mich Anfang nächster Saison melden, dann bekomme ich eins gratis, weil ich solche Umstände hatte.

----------

